# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Writing music is great therapy.

## Denv12

As I'm a piano player and I write music I find this to be very good therapy.I get great satisfaction writing positive things.Love write songs about falling in love.I dont write negative stuff.Being single and writing love songs is fun.Usually much better to be in a relationship and writing a love song for your love one.

I love reading poetry.There's some great poets out there.

----------


## Koalafan

Writing is also my therapy. Some of my best written stuff (short stories, various scripts, jokes) as come from some really messed up situations in my life and it really helps alot!  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Yes it is. 

I've found that whenever I record something new, I always feel better. And it's great having created something.

----------

